# Prosportsdaily Rumor: Knicks expressing interest in Ariza(Merged)



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

*Prosportsdaily Rumor: Knicks expressing interest in Ariza*

The knicks have expressed interest in arizas small contract, according to prosportsadily, and some other teams including sacramento and houston.I like ariza, and i always will, he can bound, D, but needs to work on his shooting intensively.. what u think


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Prosportsdaily:Knicks expressing interest in Ariza*

Gotham this thread will make you smile. :biggrin: 



> His play apparently didn't go unnoticed around the NBA. Ariza's agent, David Lee, said Denver, Houston, Sacramento and New York have expressed interest in offering Ariza a contract. Knicks general manager/coach Isiah Thomas also is a big fan and inquired Monday about Ariza's availability, Lee said.
> Teams and players can't officially sign deals until Wednesday. If Ariza signs an offer sheet with a team, Orlando would have 10 days to match the offer or allow him to leave.
> 
> Lee said he hopes it doesn't come to that because Ariza wants to return to Orlando. Ariza, who played for the NBA minimum last season, likely is seeking a deal worth more than $3 million a season. Stevenson is asking for a deal in excess of $4.5 million a season for five years.
> ...


http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060711/SPORTS/607110331/1002


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Prosportsdaily:Knicks expressing interest in Ariza*

Would he want to come back to NY after the way he was dumped off? He seemed a bit upset about that last year. I guess they could pin the blame on Brown though...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Prosportsdaily:Knicks expressing interest in Ariza*



Kitty said:


> Gotham this thread will make you smile. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060711/SPORTS/607110331/1002


His agent's name is David Lee? That's funny. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Prosportsdaily:Knicks expressing interest in Ariza*



Krstic All Star said:


> Would he want to come back to NY after the way he was dumped off? He seemed a bit upset about that last year. *I guess they could pin the blame on Brown though*...


I was thinking the same thing. :rofl: 

Isiah: It wasn't me Trevor, it was that damn Larry Brown, he wanted you gone. He told me you were delusional.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Prosportsdaily:Knicks expressing interest in Ariza*

Would it make sense to get him again. I see a lot of similarities between him and Balkman.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Prosportsdaily:Knicks expressing interest in Ariza*

I'd rather get Ariza back than keep Udoka. I really don't understand why that guy has to occupy a roster spot.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

*- Isiah Trying To Bring Ariza Back To New York? -*



> Isiah Thomas is exploring the possibility of reacquiring Trevor Ariza, a player Larry Brown referred to as "delusional", the New York Daily News.
> 
> Signing Ariza, a restricted free agent, appears to be a longshot, since Thomas drafted swingman Renaldo Balkman in the first round and has him under contract for three years. The Orlando Magic has the option to match any offer made to Ariza, who is looking to make $3 million per season.
> 
> Ariza's agent, David Lee, told Florida Today that his client is "a jump shot away from being an All-Star." Lee also said that Sacramento, Houston and Denver have expressed interest in the athletic forward.


link


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Isiah Trying To Bring Ariza Back To New York?*



> New York Daily News - Isiah Thomas is exploring the possibility of reacquiring Trevor Ariza, a player Larry Brown referred to as "delusional", the New York Daily News.
> 
> Signing Ariza, a restricted free agent, appears to be a longshot, since Thomas drafted swingman Renaldo Balkman in the first round and has him under contract for three years. The Orlando Magic has the option to match any offer made to Ariza, who is looking to make $3 million per season.
> 
> Ariza's agent, David Lee, told Florida Today that his client is "a jump shot away from being an All-Star." Lee also said that Sacramento, Houston and Denver have expressed interest in the athletic forward.


Link


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Isiah Trying To Bring Ariza Back To New York?*

I'm going to merge this one again guys, this was posted already


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Isiah Trying To Bring Ariza Back To New York?*

Some of you might not know this, but I'm a really big Trevor Ariza fan and I'd like for the guy to come back and play for the Knicks. He could be our future starting 2 guard, if the Eddy Curry really doesn't work out, we could have Frye and Lee shift over to the 5 and 4 respectively. What do you guys think?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the Magic will keep him, especially since it looks like they're letting Stevenson go.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> I think the Magic will keep him, especially since it looks like they're letting Stevenson go.


But they still have Hedo Turkoglu, JJ Reddick, Grant Hill, Keyon Dooling to play the 2/3. I hope they don't feel a need to have Trevor, if we sign him, it'll be a good future for sure if Isiah works with this guy.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> But they still have Hedo Turkoglu, JJ Reddick, Grant Hill, Keyon Dooling to play the 2/3. I hope they don't feel a need to have Trevor, if we sign him, it'll be a good future for sure if Isiah works with this guy.


Frail, frailer, frailest, ultra frail.


----------

